# Anyone fluent in Italian/English



## Andrew Butler (15 Sep 2020)

Anyone fluent in Italian/English?
Would like someone who understands both languages well to have a little look over something for me please and just make sure that good old Google translate is getting things correct.
Any help appreciated
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## reefaddict (16 Sep 2020)

Not sure if I'm fluent in English, but for sure Italian is my mother language. Hope I can help.


----------



## Andrew Butler (16 Sep 2020)

reefaddict said:


> Not sure if I'm fluent in English, but for sure Italian is my mother language. Hope I can help.


Grazie
Andrew


----------

